# para big hawg?



## ge0624me (Jan 25, 2008)

has anybody had experience with the para 14 45 big hawg?


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

No first person knowledge.

Para USE to have issues... Now, they seem to be much better. Improved product, improved tolerances, lots of options, and decent customer service.

Looks like a nice full-size high capacity "1911" 45ACP.

I'll stll carry my XD45C (11 rounds) for defense, but a 15 round 1911 in a light weight frame is interesting. I assume you want the light weight for carry. The XD45C is 1 ounce heavier, and one round less, but a shorter grip for less printing.

I'm guessing both guns re about 1.25" thick with the double-stack mag.

If it's not for carry, go for the steel gun for recoil control.

JW


----------



## ge0624me (Jan 25, 2008)

*its the aluminum*

i wish it would of been the steel frame but it turned out to be the aluminum frame, anwys i still went and ahead and bought it for $649.00, @ academy i didn't think i was doing to bad, but so far i really like it, but offcourse the most important thing is, i still have to take it to the range, and put it through the paces,..the springfield xd 45 is an awesome pistol, talk about a recoil absorbing gun, so smooth...


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Let us know how it shoots


----------



## ge0624me (Jan 25, 2008)

*10/4*

roger that


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

Shipwreck said:


> Let us know how it shoots


+1 on how it shoots. I'm thinking of obtaining the same gun. :mrgreen:


----------



## USAFgsm (Dec 18, 2006)

No pics??


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

I shot one and ended up buying a Para Alum framed LTC single stack. He had changed the recoil spring on his and it was very smooth. Mine is a bit harsh but I have some springs to try sitting on my desk. I really love my Para. It is an awesome pistol! Ya got post a pic so we can all see your new toy too.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

I have loved everything I've picked up from Para. I have the LTC and a P16. I've also shot the Black Watch and Tac Four. So far I have yet to see one that didn't do as well as expected or better. My LTC is my "Daily Driver" anymore unless I want to go a little smaller then I have a Colt MKIV Officers ACP. I think I like the Para a lot more..heh


----------

